# Nato Straps Upside Down?



## jrahmad98 (Mar 21, 2011)

hi guys

lately ive been seeing pictures of watches on nato straps but put on the other way round, ie. the long part of the nato strap is at the top of the watch.

any reason for this? is it for left handed people?


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

The only explanation I can think of is, it's the result of some sort of mental infirmity. The up/down orientation of the watch remains the same , right or left.

Later,

William


----------



## luddite (Dec 11, 2009)

Nato straps are an abomination and should only be worn by serving members of the armed forces and only then with a special licence.

I hate the darn things nearly as much as bead blasted watches, the ultimate abomination. :bull*******: :thumbsdown:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

luddite said:


> Nato straps are an abomination and should only be worn by serving members of the armed forces ....


*+1* :comando:


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2011)

I wear my Nato/Zulu/Rhino's the wrong way round then again I didn't realise there is a correct way! I wear mine the wrong way because it doesn't feel right the other way-if I have other straps that fit me I also wear them the wrong way too.

I also wear them because I have 10" wrists and not many straps fit me and I dislike buying 2 bracelets to make 1 to fit me, then again I don't want wrists that look like a pre-pubescent girl either.


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

this annoys people?

in future i'll will be sure to reverse any that are the 'right way around' and generally wear zulus and natos even more often !










not a big fan of bead blasting though...


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I`ve got a few Natos, IMO they suit some watches perfectly others not so well. I`d never tried wearing them the wrong way round so just swapped a couple over, although it was quick test I can`t say I noticed any advantage to wearing them like that so swapped them back.


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

luddite said:


> the ultimate abomination.


Don't know if I'd use that extreme a description, but I don't use them myself.


----------



## Uncle Alec (Feb 14, 2011)

I'm struggling to get any other type of strap on my G10. And it kinda suits it. But I could do with a photo to illustrate to me the right way up for the strap.


----------



## jrahmad98 (Mar 21, 2011)

just to clarify what i meant, ive added a couple of pictures:



















is this some sort of military thing? just curious if theres any reason behind it


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I imagine it is just a case of personal preference


----------



## shadowninja (Apr 14, 2009)

I consider the correct way round to be such that it matches how I'd fit a normal leather strap... and for me, the buckle would be on the 12 o'clock lugs.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

There's probably some centuries old rule or custom about buckling things up that way on your wrist. In all of the old magazine ads and films from the early 20th century, wrist watches all seemed to be that way.

Later,

William


----------



## bsa (Dec 23, 2010)

Oh no Ive just spent good money on an abomination :jawdrop:


----------



## Uncle Alec (Feb 14, 2011)

Oh Bugger!


----------



## shadowninja (Apr 14, 2009)

William_Wilson said:


> There's probably some centuries old rule or custom about buckling things up that way on your wrist. In all of the old magazine ads and films from the early 20th century, wrist watches all seemed to be that way.
> 
> Later,
> 
> William


Buckle at the 6 o'clock lugs, you mean? Now I'm wondering which is easier to buckle up and the pros and cons of each set up.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

shadowninja said:


> William_Wilson said:
> 
> 
> > There's probably some centuries old rule or custom about buckling things up that way on your wrist. In all of the old magazine ads and films from the early 20th century, wrist watches all seemed to be that way.
> ...


I should have been clear what I meant, buckle on the 12 o'clock end. 

Later,

William


----------



## jrahmad98 (Mar 21, 2011)

Uncle Alec said:


> Oh Bugger!


i dont get - whats wrong with that? looks normal to me


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

NATO straps are very functional when used on fixed strap bar watches, such as the CWC G10.

That combo wonâ€™t come off your wrist very easily, thatâ€™s what the combination of strap and watch was designed for, from what Iâ€™ve read.

Putting one on a watch with spring bars defeats the object of the original purpose of the so- called â€œNATO strapâ€, imo.

But we still put them on our watches and many people love them.

I hate the fact that they look tatty after a short time of duty. But most of those offered for sale in retail are not original MoD quality, I suspect?

Not that it matters to the people who they were issued with them on the watches they were originally designed for, of course.

Enjoy your watches and straps, but donâ€™t let it make you obsessive, unless you have no other choice.

Just my opinion, not a directive.:wink1:


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

partially i like a nato/zulu type straps for the comfort and look but also for the security they offer.

even on a watch with spring bars, both spring bars would have to fail to lose the watch.

i have only ever had one such impact related flappy moment and frankly at the time the watch wasn't my greatest concern.

the watch was however still attached to my wrist.

in terms of quality there is quite a range out there, with the MoD spec sitting in the middle.

all part of the rich tapestry etc etc horses for courses and so forth...

just remembered, also had a vintage case lug fail also while at work.

again the other side held, so was able to keep the watch in me pocket until later repair instead of picking bits up from the shop floor.

still got it, a recased rotary.


----------



## tcj (May 21, 2010)

luddite said:


> Nato straps are an abomination and should only be worn by serving members of the armed forces and only then with a special licence.
> 
> I hate the darn things nearly as much as bead blasted watches, the ultimate abomination.


+2 I`ll say no more.


----------



## Uncle Alec (Feb 14, 2011)




----------



## bobbymonks (Jan 13, 2009)

luddite said:


> Nato straps are an abomination and should only be worn by serving members of the armed forces and only then with a special licence.
> 
> I hate the darn things nearly as much as bead blasted watches, the ultimate abomination. :bull*******: :thumbsdown:


+1


----------



## shadowninja (Apr 14, 2009)

desmondus rotundus said:


> partially i like a nato/zulu type straps for the comfort and look but also for the security they offer.
> 
> even on a watch with spring bars, both spring bars would have to fail to lose the watch.


Yep, and that's why I tend to wear them and get rid of leather straps and bracelets.


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

luddite said:


> Nato straps are an abomination and should only be worn by serving members of the armed forces and only then with a special licence.


Thanks for pointing out the error of my ways, as I'm no longer a serving member of the armed forces I've chucked all my natos in the bin along with my Speedmaster as I've never been an astronaut


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2011)

I've just chucked my Zulu's and Rhino's in the bin because....


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Some Eastern European sellers will send you watches invariably with 2p straps fitted the other way round (buckle piece at 6). After receiving 3 watches from the same seller with straps fitted like that I assumed there would be a reason for that so I've asked him. In that case it was because he wears his watches on the inside of the wrist.

It's not the case with the straps on the photos but one thing I know... I would spend the best part of the morning trying to buckle up the watch...


----------



## shadowninja (Apr 14, 2009)

Kutusov said:


> It's not the case with the straps on the photos but one thing I know... I would spend the best part of the morning trying to buckle up the watch...


:lol:


----------



## luddite (Dec 11, 2009)

Mutley said:


> luddite said:
> 
> 
> > Nato straps are an abomination and should only be worn by serving members of the armed forces and only then with a special licence.
> ...


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

If you think thats odd.. Rob (Mjolnir) has his bracelets the wrong way round too! Its *incredibly* confusing when you go to put one of his watches on....


----------



## Billyloves2boogie (Oct 10, 2010)

luddite said:


> Nato straps are an abomination and should only be worn by serving members of the armed forces and only then with a special licence.
> 
> I hate the darn things nearly as much as bead blasted watches, the ultimate abomination. :bull*******: :thumbsdown:


Love nato's & bead blasted watches, wouldn't it be a boring world if we all liked the same thing?


----------



## Billyloves2boogie (Oct 10, 2010)

luddite said:


> Mutley said:
> 
> 
> > luddite said:
> ...


Speedmaster going in the bin now, plus the Submariner as i've never been a secret agent either.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

I own a mobile phone that gives me the time, has GMT functions, chrono, alarm, the works... should I through away all my watches then? ... :shocking:


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Kutusov said:


> I own a mobile phone that gives me the time, has GMT functions, chrono, alarm, the works... should I through away all my watches then? ... :shocking:


Yes , yes of course,

Just throw them my way.........................


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

minkle said:


> If you think thats odd.. Rob (Mjolnir) has his bracelets the wrong way round too! Its *incredibly* confusing when you go to put one of his watches on....


been known to do that meself, never really been an issue.


----------



## Brighty (Jul 25, 2008)

I wear my nato style straps the wrong way round. Reason being when it's the right way round, the buckles with the doubled over spare strap in stick out more and when they're on the outside of my wrist i'm always catching it on stuff, desk etc, turned it round the other way so sticky out bit is on the inside of my wrist, problem solved. I assume that's the reason other peeps do it.

Brighty


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

martinzx said:


> Yes , yes of course,
> 
> Just throw them my way.........................


I'm not an Olympic shot put athlete, no way I can throw my collection and land it in Macedonia :flex:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Kutusov said:


> martinzx said:
> 
> 
> > Yes , yes of course,
> ...


Can't you use your mutant powers? :sport: 

Later,

William


----------



## vinbo (Mar 9, 2011)

I dislike NATOs all round, however I do like it on my submariner.......looks cool. Contradicted myself but I dont actually like the strap, I like the watch on it.

Oh and I wear them the right way round


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

William_Wilson said:


> Can't you use your mutant powers? :sport:


Nha, that's one of the bad things about not being an American... I wasn't subjected to any army experiment, mad geneticist kidnapping, UFO abduction or exposure to gamma rays from some bomb testing :sadwalk:


----------



## AndyY (Mar 28, 2011)

To be honest until I started looking at the forum I'd only ever had watches with leather / bracelets.

There are some watches where IMO NATO straps just look wrong - but then others look pretty good


----------



## rokerprogz (Aug 7, 2010)

AndyY said:


> To be honest until I started looking at the forum I'd only ever had watches with leather / bracelets.
> 
> Ther*e are some watches where IMO NATO straps just look wrong - but then others look pretty good*


Horses for courses.

That's the great thing for me, beauty is in the eye of the beholder. If it's yours and you like it, there is no "wrong way".


----------



## Dusty (Feb 3, 2010)

And now to really upset some people :derisive:


----------



## vinbo (Mar 9, 2011)

Dusty said:


> And now to really upset some people :derisive:


 :notworthy:

I like it


----------



## Daveinspain (Feb 28, 2004)

vinbo said:


> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> > And now to really upset some people :derisive:
> ...


Me to and it's made me more determined to get a green bezel insert.


----------

